# what kind of fish for a 29 gallon?



## whuppie247 (Oct 29, 2009)

i have a 29 gallon tank. just wondering what kind of fish to stay away from and which ones to consider.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Stay away from most things unfortunately. 

Anything small and non aggressive would be the way forward. 

Small clowns/gobies etc would be nice. 

Certainly no tangs/triggers or angels, though you might get away with a dwarf angel at a push.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Another important factor is diet. Depending on your setup, you may be even more limited on fish selection. Most small fish, such as Gobies, require live rock and sand for constant grazing on copepods, amphipods, and other micro life. 

A 29 gallon tank can be extremely difficult to stock properly. Post some details or a picture of your setup and we can give you some experienced opinions.


----------



## zeal (Nov 2, 2009)

clowns are good and a small damsels and dwaft angels would be ggod to


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

zeal said:


> clowns are good and a small damsels and dwaft angels would be ggod to


I disagree. Almost all damselfish would be rather aggressive in behavior for a 29 gallon tank, unless kept as an individual fish in a species tank. Damselfish grow considerably larger than most people realize, and as they mature they can really become a nuisance.

Dwarf Angelfish of the Centropyge genus would generally be a good choice, if only a single individual was kept. Mixing multiple Centropyge angelfish in a 29 gallon tank would be high risk, likely resulting in serious dominance of one fish over the other. Another issue with this genus is the sensitivity of the fish. Many of the commonly sold Centropyge, such as the BiColor, Lemon Peel, and Keyhole, are highly sensitive and not good fish at all for beginners. They also tend to do much better in larger systems with a heavy supply of live rock. The best considerations for a 29 gallon tank would be the Coral Beauty, Flame, or Dwarf Pygmy angelfish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+19+63&pcatid=63


----------

